# Removing Rim on 20 long



## plants4fun (Dec 22, 2014)

Hey everyone, I've got a 20 long and I want to remove the rim but I'm not sure how or if its even possible to do? or am I better off just buying a rimless 20 long?


----------



## Bassick (Nov 19, 2014)

The rim is there to hold the tank together, if you dont want a rim buy a rimless tank. Rimless tanks have thicker glass


----------



## plants4fun (Dec 22, 2014)

Tavis said:


> The rim is there to hold the tank together, if you dont want a rim buy a rimless tank. Rimless tanks have thicker glass


The research I've done on this topic prior to this thread was that the rim doesn't do anything structurally for tanks less than 20 gallons.. But I just wanted to reach out here and see if anyone has done it, and if so what their results were.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

plants4fun said:


> The research I've done on this topic prior to this thread was that the rim doesn't do anything structurally for tanks less than 20 gallons.. But I just wanted to reach out here and see if anyone has done it, and if so what their results were.


I've done ti for 10g but nothing bigger. I'd be worried that the longer pane of glass has no top bracing.


----------

